# Thinking ahead...



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Since I've been helping my friend with the cat that they've recently had, it's made me realize how much I miss having my own and am giving some serious consideration to having one in the future... once I've finished all the little bits on my house. There are a few breeds that I really like, mostly longhaired, the grooming won't be a problem as I keep our 5 lhasas in full coat. I'd also like to be able to have the option to breed but am a little confused by a couple of things as I'm used to dogs... so a couple of questions..

Why is there such a huge difference in price for non active and active ?

Why are some of the contracts so very controlling... ie telling you what you can and can't register in your own litters ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The first depends on the breed - in some breeds there is no difference at all, in others there is a huge difference. I guess the theory is that the extra cost will put off people who think it's going to make them some money. of course, all it does in practice is to give people a huge incentive to breed from non-active cats. Alternatively, it's about the breeder making money - you decide!

The second, because some people want to protect their lines ie. make sure you can't muscle in on it. Or because they are control freaks, perhaps.

What I certainly wouldn't consider is paying vastly more for a cat where you have such restrictions. But unfortunately, people do, and the more restrictions there are, the more people seem to want to have those cats because they are perceived as the ones to have.

Liz


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

hmmm... 53 views and only 1 reply  

Thank you Liz, maybe it could be a bit of both... for both. I think that the lack of replies says a lot though


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It definitely depends on the breed! Certain breeds demand high prices for them with breeding queens & studs being in excess of £1000 & pets at £500 & stud fees at £500ish. I'm lucky & love a breed whose stud fees are at £150 at most & active queens are £200 at most above pet price. I was given a contract not to sell active boys for no other reason than my girl's breeder not having a stud & never selling a stud for ethical reasons which I happen to agree with.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

The cat world confuses me a bit too shazalhasa, i had the same questions as i like siamese and American bobtails, although its a long way away!


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> never selling a stud for ethical reasons which I happen to agree with.


Can you explain the ethics of not selling a stud please. It's something I know nothing about.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

MaryA said:


> Can you explain the ethics of not selling a stud please. It's something I know nothing about.


Some studs are outside in stud quarters with little companionship for several years until they retire. It seems a very lonely life & I would rather any male kitten to be sold as a pet to a family in a warm home.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Some studs are outside in stud quarters with little companionship for several years until they retire. It seems a very lonely life & I would rather any male kitten to be sold as a pet to a family in a warm home.


geez.... I never even thought of that as a valid reason not to sell studs on active... but now you say it... I have to say I 100% agree with you!!

Even breeders I think are highly ethical and their queens live in the lap of luxury... and their studs _do_ have it better than most studs... I am still not convinced those studs have the best of lives:. Better yes than a stud in a lonely outdoor run with zero socialisation. But nowhere near as ideal a life as a pet male cat.

Very good point Messy. :thumbsup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Why are studs kept outside ? Is it because of them spraying ? Do all studs spray or is it just if there are other studs or males in the home ?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Most spray.... That & it is easier to separate them from queens.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

interesting :001_cool: so if there was just the one male cat, he could still decide to spray nasty smelly stuff all over the house ? :confused1: 

The other thing that I'll need to decide on is what breed to have. As you can probably tell, I love long haired breeds  I've been thinking about a colourpoint, there seems to be a few of them so would have to look into each breed to see what would suit best.

Colourpoint longhair (Himalayan)
Ragdoll
Birman

Anyone have experience of any of these and willing to give some advice on health and temperament etc ??


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Himilayans are considered a long haired breed in GCCF/UK. Are you in the UK?

There are Ragdoll breeders on here who can assist....

I have two Birmans & expect to breed next year. They are very sweet but quite dim. They are definitely lapcats. Much smaller than the Ragdoll.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I didnt know that birmans are much smaller than ragdolls?? you sure lol! 





*******

I breed ragdolls! I Have pm you!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My Birmans are titchy next to Ragdolls or Maine Coons & my boy, at least, is a large Birman.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey, my boy is massive and sos my girl but her mum is small for a raggie  produces nice babies babies though all turn out like dad size wise or a little small that the dad, everyone always loves her though, cant fault her but for her size, which is a shame as i did want ot take her to a show, but never mind!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

That's a shame but size is often an important part of showing, especially for giant breeds like Ragdolls.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> That's a shame but size is often an important part of showing, especially for giant breeds like Ragdolls.


yeah thats right i cant show my british either, she has the best pedigree you could ask for, im surprised i was able to her her! but shes to small so show, so it just goes to show that all those supremes/grand/triple champs dont alway produce a large kitty cat lol!  shes still stunning though and my baby!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Always surprises me how big BSH boys are compared to the girls. Such a difference. Never mind. I am sure you will have a baby one day that you can take out to show. Been lucky with my three - especially my Maine Coon who is HUGE.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Always surprises me how big BSH boys are compared to the girls. Such a difference. Never mind. I am sure you will have a baby one day that you can take out to show. Been lucky with my three - especially my Maine Coon who is HUGE.


oh ive bought my boy sa show / breed his fantastic! my next 2 girlys should be to 

boys are always bigger than the girls, was always surprised with bengals bos are massive and the poor girlys all small slim and slinky! :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

shazalhasa said:


> interesting :001_cool: so if there was just the one male cat, he could still decide to spray nasty smelly stuff all over the house ? :confused1:


He could. If you are lucky, he might not. My parents have kept entire males in the house for years (one at a time), but it's a rather different situation because they have no entire females and also the males have free outside access.

Liz


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> That's a shame but size is often an important part of showing, especially for *giant breeds like Ragdolls*.


I didn't realize that Ragdolls were giant, are they as big as Maine Coons ? oh lol they'll be bigger than my dogs... my sis has a half Maine Coon and he's huuuuge 



messyhearts said:


> *Himilayans are considered a long haired breed in GCCF/UK. Are you in the UK?*
> 
> There are Ragdoll breeders on here who can assist....
> 
> I have two Birmans & expect to breed next year. They are very sweet but quite dim. They are definitely lapcats. Much smaller than the Ragdoll.


yes am in UK, from what I've read, the Himalayan is a Colourpoint Longhair here... I just love the siamese type markings and beautiful blue eyes 
This is what my friend has recently taken on and tbh I was very close to being silly and getting in first but I have some work left to do on my house first and don't think it would be fair to bring a cat in until it's all finished. One of the main problems is that my downstairs is open plan, lounge/dining room/stairs and if the door is open it'll be all too easy for a cat to run past from anywhere. I'm having a porch built in the spring and only then will I feel it safe enough as then I'll have two doors, if that makes sense.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I didn't realize that Ragdolls were giant, are they as big as Maine Coons ? oh lol they'll be bigger than my dogs... my sis has a half Maine Coon and he's huuuuge
> 
> yes am in UK, from what I've read, the Himalayan is a Colourpoint Longhair here... I just love the siamese type markings and beautiful blue eyes
> This is what my friend has recently taken on and tbh I was very close to being silly and getting in first but I have some work left to do on my house first and don't think it would be fair to bring a cat in until it's all finished. One of the main problems is that my downstairs is open plan, lounge/dining room/stairs and if the door is open it'll be all too easy for a cat to run past from anywhere. I'm having a porch built in the spring and only then will I feel it safe enough as then I'll have two doors, if that makes sense.


Ragdolls can be as big as Maine Coons but aren't generally much smaller. I've seen whoppers on the show bench!! Though very few cats are as big as male Maine Coons.

With the long haired breeds, you obviously have to be wary of the fur (though I am sure you're familiar with that with your dogs :lol as it is very easy to let it matt especially if you're breeding too. I don't really know much about Persian/Himilayan health issues aside from PKD.

I love the colourpoint too & is why I love the Birman. Small/delicate, sweet & adorable colours. I don't like the Ragdoll colourpoints *ducks for cover* though you do obviously get choice with bi-colours, mitted, etc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how can you not like the colourpoints?? very odd! dont like mitted though! not my fav!

they arent that big, boys are bigger than girls, maybe im just used to seeing them everyday, i dunno!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> how can you not like the colourpoints?? very odd! dont like mitted though! not my fav!
> 
> they arent that big, boys are bigger than girls, maybe im just used to seeing them everyday, i dunno!


I mean I don't like all the variations of the colourpoint. I do like the colourpoint itself. It's the bi I am not keen on.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

This is the kind of colourpoint that I like... beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh right, yes i dont like bi-colours some i do and i do like the perfectly marked ones, might get one in the future! 

yes that pic is stunning looks like mine haha


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

The other thing that I'm finding confusing is the price of these cats. I've been looking at adverts for them and prices ranging from as low as £250 (non active) to as high as £700  (active) I've also seen them advertised for £450 with no registration as pets only  
How much should I be looking to pay for a cat on active register ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> The other thing that I'm finding confusing is the price of these cats. I've been looking at adverts for them and prices ranging from as low as £250 (non active) to as high as £700  (active) I've also seen them advertised for £450 with no registration as pets only
> How much should I be looking to pay for a cat on active register ?


Do you want to breed? for a girl its between £650-900

£250? well, wont even talk about that!.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

To be honest, I wouldn't go near either end of that spectrum. People advertising kittens on the active at high prices concern me. Like they wouldn't really care who enquired as it open for all to see sort of thing & of course for £250 you are looking at a poorly bred cat that isn't registered at all so that isn't something you want to approach!


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

Hi There,

Going to jump in here and explain about the difference in pricing (defending some high prices and attacking some low ones too).

As we know, humans don't like crossing within the family or as we like to say in-breeding so we seek the best lines and ones which are as far away from our own as we can. To do this it is sometimes necessary to go further afield for these blood lines.

My breed is Bengal. The breed was only created in the 1960s as an experiment to try and eradicate FELV. In the 1980s people caught on to how nice it would be to develop the breed and there are some stunning cats out there now we are 30 years on. This was done in the USA where a lot of the work is still advancing (they are way ahead of the UK in relation to number of breeders).

Now if you are a breeder who doesn't want to wait 3/4 generations before you get a fertile stud (and you are a breeder who wants to advance the breed but not spend that kind of money), you will be looking at buying an F4/5 here or in the USA. If you opt for the USA, it will cost near on £3-4k to bring one over. Madness you might think but maybe good to bring fresh blood in.

This is one of the reasons the prices for breeders are so high, you are reimbursing the original breeder for incurring the cost of bringing new blood in for you. I have a stud who is from an Canadian import, he was mated to a SGC girl (very nice) and they produced my boy. This mating was never repeated so I know I have only one of 2 entire boys from this line in the UK. I paid the going rate (which I am not going to divulge) but because he carries a rare gene, he is worth every penny and producing amazing kittens.

I know I am talking about Bengals here but the same applies to many other breeds. If the price is lowered for breeders, other breeders would just churn out kittens here and there and the breeds would be less special (I like having cats and kittens who are unique).

I early neuter my kittens (15 weeks) if they are going as a pet kitten. If they are not sold and I think they would make good breeders, I leave them until someone comes along, then I will neuter if they want him/her as a pet. At least I know that someone isn't churning out xpedigrees, making hundreds of pounds off unsuspecting customers thinking they are buying the 'real mcoy' when I am struggling to rehome my genuine babies.

To be able to sell a pedigree kitten at less than £250 would be suspicious imo. Feeding a chicken a week (if we are sparing with the cooked meat), raw food, wet food and dry food costs quite a bit if you have a minimum of 3 queens and a stud (a stud needs at least 3 queens to be a happy boy), heating in the cooler months, vaccinations & medication (sometimes it is just probiotics etc that you can get online), neutering if you decide to do it, toys to keep them amused and all the bedding etc from birth to going to their new home. We add showing our cats to the budget because we are trying to not only produce bagpuss bengals but also to advance and improve the breed and showing helps us do that as with all breeds.

We have 4 queens, 2 older kittens (waiting), 1 stud, an alter and an 11yr old moggy.

My stud boy always has a girl in with him, he is never alone. We have kept his daughter and neutered her (she is my daughter's cat) so whenever he is without a queen, she goes in there with him to keep him company. Suits him really well. None of our cats are outside, although the entires are not roaming around the house either. Hubby is quite a dab hand at making conservatories and dividing them up into indoor enclosures and we have a garage conversion because we have a landrover that cannot get in so thought it best to convert it into a cat room. The queens when pregnant are kept in bedrooms and they stay there until the kittens are weaned and beyond (depends on the queen). I have been unlucky and my queens have to be kept separate otherwise they will kill eachother - happens sometimes.

Raggies are beautiful cats, my breeder friend has them but I prefer the more energetic cats (otherwise my hectic life would be dull)  

Good luck with your new venture


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> This is the kind of colourpoint that I like... beautiful


is that Sassy from Homeward Bound? :001_wub:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that, was very interesting and some food for thought.

With the bengals, I can sort of understand the high prices as they are a relatively new breed but I'm considering a colourpoint persian so would guess they shouldn't be at that 900 mark 

I had a cream/white bi-colour persian in 1999 and paid 200 for her (active) she wasn't ever bred from but I had the choice if I had wanted to go down that route... with help and guidance from her breeder who lived not too far from me at that time. I don't know how low or high that price was for that time but I know the breeder was and still is quite highly respected in the breed and had bred and made up a few champs. 
If I was considering another persian then I'd definately go back to them but I'm looking at a colourpoint and I know they don't breed these.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Starlite said:


> is that Sassy from Homeward Bound? :001_wub:


lol I have no idea but it's the same breed, was also the same breed in Meet the Parents and although I've managed to teach my dogs some cool tricks, I seriously doubt I would be able to train a cat to use the loo :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I've currently got two elderly seal colourpoint persians [Oska and Sassie]. I've also had a blue and a cream cp previously. I've also had a ragdoll in the past. To be honest of the two I'd always go for the colourpoint as long as it wasn't typy. I think my raggie could of been Meeko's twin as he was a really stroppy bad tempered lad but also very loving if it suited. He was enough to put me off raggies


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i dont think that bengals should be that expensive, many breeders (well i say breeders) are just buying one, pretty bad quality ones and selling entire litters on active, cat sare poor examples


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> I've currently got two elderly seal colourpoint persians [Oska and Sassie]. I've also had a blue and a cream cp previously. I've also had a ragdoll in the past. To be honest of the two I'd always go for the colourpoint as long as it wasn't typy. I think my raggie could of been Meeko's twin as he was a really stroppy bad tempered lad but also very loving if it suited. He was enough to put me off raggies


When you say typy, which way do you mean ? I only ask as I'm not overly fussed on the extreme or ultra faces, a more open face or doll face would be my preference.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I would absolutely avoid the 'ultra' or 'extreme' faced persians. They are usually highly 'inbred' and CAN have a host of problems.

Persians are prone to PKD, urinary problems and breathing issues. This can become serious if they are overly inbred.

I have an open faced persian and he has had urinary issues on and off for years. He also snores and sneezes all over the house which can be very unpleasant.

Persians can be very sweet but i would never ever buy one again, waaay too much work!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i think sassie and the cat from the meet the parents is a himalayan


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> i think sassie and the cat from the meet the parents is a himalayan


yes but are known as colourpoint persians or colourpoint longhairs in UK


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> i dont think that bengals should be that expensive, *many breeders (well i say breeders) are just buying one, pretty bad quality ones and selling entire litters on active, cat sare poor examples *


I totally agree with you, however, these people should not be classed as breeders, especially if they are buying cats that are not a good representation of the breed and intended as pets only.

I did not class myself as a breeder until we had 3 litters under our belt and upgraded ourselves to 3+ queens plus a stud.

I also have a clear idea of why I am breeding and it is neither to make money (I will count my lucky stars the day we make enough money to pay for the cat food and litter every month let alone mum's and dad's vaccinations etc and even then we will not be breaking even), nor to see cute kittens running around the house (although that is a perk). My aim is to create a good representation of a wild cat whilst maintaining a fabulous, soppy personality and great companion.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd love to breed cats in the future but russian blues not sure I could have my own stud though. I didn't realise there was such a difference between breeding ethics in dogs and cats most dogs aren't sold at different prices if they're going to show homes/breeding dogs.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it's pretty safe to say there are the same kind of variations in prices whether it be dogs or cats. Some breeds of dog are very expensive... bulldogs, frenchies, bostons, pugs etc, they are much higher priced than my breed. I've also seen some breeders advertise what they class to be a show prospect at a higher price than the pet quality ones. Just as an example, I've seen two lhasa apso's for sale at £1,500 :scared: a rediculous amount of money and more than double the normal price.

The same could be said about the breeding ethics. Whether it be dog or cat, there are breeders out there that don't bother health testing and breed season after season just to try and make money with no regard to what they are churning out  They might even sell at cheaper prices to get rid quickly so they can be ready for the next litter.

We can scream until we're blue in the face telling people not to buy from this type of breeder but there's just too many out there that will...
A. Buy whatever is cheapest
B. Buy the most expensive just because they think it's better
and this is how these bad breeders are able to carry on


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There are definately bad breeders of dogs too just some things are very different


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

with some breeds, frenchies, i was told that they cant mate due to hips? so have to be inseminated, also pron to c-sections as are the bulldogs, so thats maybe where a higher price come sin as the extra amount they have to do to actually produce a puppy? 


****


decours- I know


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bulldogs need c-sections and ai most of the time frenchies take a bit of care too so it might increase the price


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

I don't know about you but when 2 animals cannot mate as nature intended and then before they even try to give birth, we know that they HAVE to have a c-section, I have to ask...... is this right?

I know some breeds would not exist if humans had not put 2 animals together (labradoodles and Bengals to mention just 2), however, both of the offspring and further generations are at least able to produce and birth babies quite naturally.

I have AI'd my fair share of cattle and horses but that is productivity rather than necessity and for the most part, those animals pop those babies out quite easily.

Cross and interbreeding - the wrong traits I may add - is a very wrong decision in my mind and in some cases such as bull dogs, can be cruel. I assisted an operation on a Shar Pei once. The owner had to bring her in for a face lift (I wish I was joking). We cut away so much flesh from her brow, it was amazing. We kept her in for 3 days whilst we medicated her eyes and cleaned up the infection in the folds of the skin, it was not nice but she was such a good bitch. A few weeks later she was back in for a spay because she had been intended for breeding but the owner had decided not to risk passing on the excess skin complaint to the puppies. I have seen them bad since but never to the extent of the one we operated on. This was only one of the sad cases I came accross (the practice had 6 surgeries around Coventry and I worked with 2 of the owners for 3 years).

I know of many people who do not have a stud with cats so it isn't really THAT different to breeding dogs, you don't have the initial outlay of the stud and his living conditions. Also if a certain paring doesn't work as you would have expected, you can go to another stud (although finding a breeder who will allow a non-maiden queen to put with their stud is tough due to the risk of infection). Sometimes breeders have a boy they have kept and move them on at a reduced price to help another breeding program.

Lots of options :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

As I understand it they're trying to breed away from the exaggarations but a lot of bulldogs breeders see nothing wrong with either 6 or 7 people having to help with the mating or ai and then having very few self-whelping lines. That isn't right IMO.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We keep our stud dog(s) inside just as we do the girls. I've heard that some are territorial and mark in the house but in all honesty I've not had any problems keeping all of the dogs inside. They all sleep in the kitchen together, I don't use crates other than at shows and when I say that my poochies are pets first and foremost that's exactly what I mean. 

If I was to get a cat, then it would be treated in exactly the same way... a thoroughly pampered pet


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> We keep our stud dog(s) inside just as we do the girls. I've heard that some are territorial and mark in the house but in all honesty I've not had any problems keeping all of the dogs inside. They all sleep in the kitchen together, I don't use crates other than at shows and when I say that my poochies are pets first and foremost that's exactly what I mean.
> 
> If I was to get a cat, then it would be treated in exactly the same way... a thoroughly pampered pet


But if you want to breed (as you said you want one on active) boys & girls spray, ive had girls also poo everywhere when in call  some dont, some do, just depends really.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I know from what I've been told that they spray but didn't experience this with Flossy. We had cats when I was a kid, they were mostly toms and can't recall them spraying although they were allowed to come and go as they pleased pretty much during the daytime but always back indoors at night.

Is there something that perhaps encourages them to spray ? :confused1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just maturing sexually and not being neutered!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> I know from what I've been told that they spray but didn't experience this with Flossy. *We had cats when I was a kid, they were mostly toms and can't recall them spraying although they were allowed to come and go as they pleased pretty much during the daytime but always back indoors at nigh*t.
> 
> Is there something that perhaps encourages them to spray ? :confused1:


probably because they were neutered toms.

sorrrrrry, lol, I just realised after I posted that TB had already said that.  *makes mental note to read all replies before hitting the send button*


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Tje said:


> probably because they were neutered toms.
> 
> sorrrrrry, lol, I just realised after I posted that TB had already said that.  *makes mental note to read all replies before hitting the send button*


oooh lol no this was back in the 70's and early 80's, neutering wasn't 'the done thing' back then. We know they weren't neutered as we had them from kittens, our black boy came from an abandoned litter and our tabby boy came from a friend of my dads. The tabby one was a bit of a perve, he was forever trying to hump my arm


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> oooh lol no this was back in the 70's and early 80's, neutering wasn't 'the done thing' back then. We know they weren't neutered as we had them from kittens, our black boy came from an abandoned litter and our tabby boy came from a friend of my dads. The tabby one was a bit of a perve, he was forever trying to hump my arm


well I guess I must have came from a progressive part of the UK afterall, as our own toms (and most of the neighbourhood toms) were neutered, even in the dark ages that we now refer to as the 70s.

I have no idea then why they didn't spray, because even toms left to free roam, do spray. OK I can't say that about every single one of them, but enough to know it's fairly certain that most toms spray.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

talking about the 70s and cat neuters... does anyone else remember we used to call this "getting my cat dressed", or "no, she can't have babies, she is dressed". 

I remember being ever so disappointed when our Tibby came back ball-less from the vets. I thought he would come back in fancy dress. 

Dunno why I am asking that apart from the fact I am bored and reminiscing


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I like to reminisce (sp?) too  was probably too young to pick up things like 'getting dressed' but I do remember being shocked at seeing those little pink things sticking out of my cats


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

i hate that term!!
where oh where did it come from?
maybe they used to bandage females and thats where it all began?
load of rubbish, dressed haha. most cats wouldnt be too happy wearing clothes!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not old enough to know that!

alot of people say 'sprayed' but maybe they just dont know how to spell 'spayed' ???


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Getting my cat 'spade' or better still 'spaded' are my favourites


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Getting my cat 'spade' or better still 'spaded' are my favourites


oh yes!! haha ive heard that to!! one lady called me and said 'is she spaded'  

didnt click for a bit!!  :lol:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

errhumm... it's 'speyed'


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> not old enough to know that!
> 
> alot of people say 'sprayed' but maybe they just dont know how to spell 'spayed' ???


I think that is similar to those that do not realise it is "BOUGHT" not "BROUGHT when you buy something in the past tense. A lot of people do that.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> I think that is similar to those that do not realise it is "BOUGHT" not "BROUGHT when you buy something in the past tense. A lot of people do that.


oh yes thats true I do that sometimes, I cant spell for toffee, also have dyslexia, and type mega fast, so my posts often look like plop!


----------

